# Here we go again...



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thankfully the Vegas experience has come to an end for my wife and I. It's a cool place to visit, but living there is not in the cards for us. The journey back to Phoenix has gone into full swing. The Company my wife works for has graciously decided to pay for an apartment for us for a few months while we get situated and look for a home. I have never lived in an apt. and quite frankly that is possibly one reason why you haven't heard about me in the news. I'd go batty if I didn't have an end in sight to have our own house. I'm rather looking forward to having the space to put a few of you up this next year.Don't get me wrong the apt. is really nice, pretty quiet and so far I haven't found a neighbor that I didn't like. I just don't have a place to turn out reloads or a lace to make large pieces of wood into smaller(sometimes dust) pieces of wood. We have started looking at places though and have actually found a place we like already, tomorrow will tell if we make an offer or not on that particular property. I will say that the Grey dog seems to like it as there are other dogs he wants to play with( mostly snarling Chihuahuas) and a few cats that he seems intent on chasing. He likes the walks and has lots of plants to "water".

Well, that's my rant for today, it's nice to be back in AZ on a permanent basis.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Best of luck in this chapter of your journey, YD. Good to know what you don't want; better to know what you do.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Glad things are working out for ya buddy! Keep us posted.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hope you think your gonna stay in one place this time.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Ill keep an eye on the news. I am positive the Ill see a AZ haboob story. Yeppers it will be caused by Don should he be in the Apartment nearing August 1.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I've learned my lesson twice...

Welcome back Don


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Good luck finding the new abode! Baby steps...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you all for the well wishes and the welcome back. I'm hoping that this will be the last move for us...if it ain't she better be ruling the world. I'm tired of packing and unpacking, this will be the 9th move for us in 22 years together, some of them for promotions some were self inflicted.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Congrats & welcome back to the valley Don. Just in time for the warm up... hitting 100 this weekend. Best of luck on finding the correct home!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Mark. I was hoping for something less than hell for my re-acclimation.... I guess I'll have to increase my ice cream intake....

Unfortunately I just found out that a deal I had to get a half dozen all access passes to the *2018* SHOT shot fell through.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

youngdon said:


> Thanks Mark. I was hoping for something less than hell for my re-acclimation.... I guess I'll have to increase my ice cream intake....
> Unfortunately I just found out that a deal I had to get a half dozen all access passes to the *2018* SHOT shot fell through.


Haha, yeah more ice cream & some pool time to cool down.... that is until the pools turn too bath water temps in July & August. Bummer on the passes!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm still gonna work on the passes. My wifes Aunt lives there and would gladly let several of us stay at her house. She has two upstairs bedrooms that never get used.

The majority of the pool is shaded so it shouldn't get to bad with the fan spray running at night.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

So Don,,,will your wife and aunt, go shopping with my wife whilst a northerner heads out with you for a cat hunt. I do believe I can still fool one or two of those AZ cats.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

OK Don what is a fan spray?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Don, I hope things settle down a little now with you and Deb at least bing in the same city...........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Larry said:


> So Don,,,will your wife and aunt, go shopping with my wife whilst a northerner heads out with you for a cat hunt. I do believe I can still fool one or two of those AZ cats.


The aunt lives in Vegas but would likely be game for shopping. The wife would go if she's not working...She works a lot....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

knapper said:


> OK Don what is a fan spray?


A fan spray is attached to a pipe on the edge of a pool that returns a portion of the water after filtering, it has a slit in it that sprays the return water in a fan shape up and into the pool, as sun heated water passes through the hot dry air a bit of it evaporates and cools it. It feels downright cold to the skin and cools the entire pool after a few hours to the point that it is refreshing again. In years past many houses were cooled by what we call a swamp cooler that works on the same principle. I'll explain the workings of them if you have interest. they don't work so well once the humidity rises to a certain point though.



220swift said:


> Don, I hope things settle down a little now with you and Deb at least bing in the same city...........


Thank you....I hope so too Mike.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

In past years?---------> us old timers still use swamp coolers up in this country.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Don...do you plan on finding a house in Phoenix proper? or will you find one on a acreage or so? Hey Ill wait to get you some wood until you get your legs anchored! The saw mill gets in unusual pieces all the time.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

knapper said:


> OK Don what is a fan spray?


 it's called a pool aerator knapper

Don are you sure you live in Las Vegas ????


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Larry said:


> Don...do you plan on finding a house in Phoenix proper? or will you find one on a acreage or so? Hey Ill wait to get you some wood until you get your legs anchored! The saw mill gets in unusual pieces all the time.


We'll get something on the west side.....Actually we put an offer on a house in Goodyear (SW side) we owned a house just a mile or so from this one, the previous was 3400 Sq. ft. when my MIL lived with us. I'd love too have acreage but the wife will still have to commute into town on a daily basis


----------

